# Will a buck breed a doe not in heat?



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

A friend of mine has a doe who never shows any signs of being in heat. She has tried buck rags and she acts the same everyday for months towards it. So she brought her doe to me today to keep for a few days and maybe it will bring her into heat. He was defiantly showing signs of her being in heat. She peed and he was just so excited. Peeing on himself and flehming response. He was blubbering at her and doing all the buck things when a doe is in heat. He tried to mount her and she kept running away. No getting that thing near me she said. I had to hold her so he could mount her. She was rearing up and jumping at me. She finally settled and let him mount her and he got her. So do you think she could be in heat? She never calls for a buck at her place. Nor shows another signs.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

In my not very great experience, a buck might try to breed any doe at any point in her cycle...skirt-chasers, they are! But he might be more insistent and obsessive when a doe is in actual heat. Whether the doe stands for the buck is another matter. (I have heard that some bucks will try to breed _anything_ that doesn't run faster than he does.) In five months' time you might find out whether the doe was in heat or not. :wink:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yup, when mine's in a mood he'll try to mount them the second they stop to pee and they have to hurry up and run off. I would keep her there for a week or so and see if her attitude towards him changes.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

If she settled down and stood, I expect she likes his smell and that should stimulate her enough to ovulate for him. Goats are funny that way.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I've got a boer buck that bred one particular doe regularly for over two months. He had a harness on and she's got so much purple dye on her it may take a year to wear off.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

My buck's companion is a doe who will not settle (horrible first delivery, never got pregnant again). He breeds her all the time and she just stands for him. So your answer is 'yes'


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I need to find my one of those! My buck wants nothing to do with wethers but I feel bad for him spending half the year alone. Well, he's been out on breeding leases since December so I guess he's not too lonely lol.


----------

